# Another Dumb Floridian Today.



## Pacman (Aug 17, 2008)

A Floridian pulls out in front of me today as I was already turning when I had the right of way and was stopped first, but this dumb idiot blows his horn at me and when I turn into Dairy Queen to get my food he gets all mad comes up there says im the idiot and wants to *Meet me at the Post Office*.  What a dumb idiot.  Floridians like that need to go back to Florida.  This is Georgia. Not Welcome.  Also I would like to add.

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey man, that is just your typical Gator! 
Was he wearing jean shorts, or did he look like Sleeze/Chadair?


----------



## sleeze (Aug 18, 2008)

What does this have to do with the Gators?
What does this have to do with sports?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> What does this have to do with the Gators?
> What does this have to do with sports?


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, we got a bunch of idiots like that down here.

And Most of them are transplanted yankee's 

Around a 1000 people a day have been moving to Florida for the past 10 years.

With the downturn in the economy some are even starting to leave, and trust me the is a good thing.


----------



## RBoleman (Aug 18, 2008)

you should have met him

it was probably sleeze scouting under cover and hurrying up to get back to Ervin Cryer


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 18, 2008)

Pacman said:


> A Floridian pulls out in front of me today as I was already turning when I had the right of way and was stopped first, but this dumb idiot blows his horn at me and when I turn into Dairy Queen to get my food he gets all mad comes up there says im the idiot and wants to *Meet me at the Post Office*.  What a dumb idiot.  Floridians like that need to go back to Florida.  This is Georgia. Not Welcome.  Also I would like to add.
> 
> Go DAWGS!!!!



Happens constantly up here................. They decide to move here and because they buy a 1/2 acre they think they now own the place.......... As far as refering to Gator fans not all of them are UF fans but a good bit are...............  If you move somewhere show a little respect or go freakin home.................. The thing I can't figure out is this, if Florida is so great then why in the world are they moving to North GEORGIA................ They have a name around here................Floridiots


----------



## alphachief (Aug 18, 2008)

Pacman said:


> A Floridian pulls out in front of me today as I was already turning when I had the right of way and was stopped first, but this dumb idiot blows his horn at me and when I turn into Dairy Queen to get my food he gets all mad comes up there says im the idiot and wants to *Meet me at the Post Office*.  What a dumb idiot.  Floridians like that need to go back to Florida.  This is Georgia. Not Welcome.  Also I would like to add.
> 
> Go DAWGS!!!!



Obviously he was a Florida transpant...a real Florida Cracker would of wooped your butt right then and there.  Board Rules prohibit me from typing what I really think of your post.   

By the way...what Georgia moron planned the parking and entry/exit into the Cumming Dairy Queen????  It's an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 18, 2008)

alphachief said:


> Obviously he was a Florida transpant...a real Florida Cracker would of wooped your butt right then and there.  Board Rules prohibit me from typing what I really think of your post.
> 
> By the way...what Geogia moron planned the parking and entry/exit into the Cumming Dairy Queen????  It's an accident waiting to happen.



Dang man....this post is going to leave a black eye on Florida.

Oh what is a "Geogia"...is that a new Cracker word


----------



## duckbill (Aug 18, 2008)

Pacman said:


> A Floridian pulls out in front of me today as I was already turning when I had the right of way and was stopped first, but this dumb idiot blows his horn at me and when I turn into Dairy Queen to get my food he gets all mad comes up there says im the idiot and wants to *Meet me at the Post Office*.  What a dumb idiot.  Floridians like that need to go back to Florida.  This is Georgia. Not Welcome.  Also I would like to add.
> 
> Go DAWGS!!!!




This is quite possibly the most ignorant post I have ever read 

How do you know he's not a transplant from Goergia?????????????????????????????


----------



## alphachief (Aug 18, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Dang man....this post is going to leave a black eye on Florida.
> 
> Oh what is a "Geogia"...is that a new Cracker word



Since when are Georgians worried about spelling.  They do spell Dog...D-a-w-g don't they


----------



## chadair (Aug 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> What does this have to do with the Gators?
> What does this have to do with sports?







Unicoidawg said:


> The thing I can't figure out is this, if Florida is so great then why in the world are they moving to North GEORGIA.........



all the yankees ran us out we had to go somewhere



alphachief said:


> Obviously he was a Florida transpant...a real Florida Cracker would of wooped your butt right then and there.  Board Rules prohibit me from typing what I really think of your post.
> 
> By the way...what Georgia moron planned the parking and entry/exit into the Cumming Dairy Queen????  It's an accident waiting to happen.





gaurenteed good post chief


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 18, 2008)

alphachief said:


> Obviously he was a Florida transpant...a real Florida Cracker would of wooped your butt right then and there. Board Rules prohibit me from typing what I really think of your post.
> 
> By the way...what Georgia moron planned the parking and entry/exit into the Cumming Dairy Queen???? It's an accident waiting to happen.


 


alphachief said:


> Since when are Georgians worried about spelling. They do spell Dog...D-a-w-g don't they


 
If your so unhappy with georgia and its people why don't you go home??? And by the way, how would you have planned the dairy Queen parking and entry/exit???


----------



## alphachief (Aug 18, 2008)

MAC12 said:


> If your so unhappy with georgia and its people why don't you go home??? And by the way, how would you have planned the dairy Queen parking and entry/exit???



I didn't say I was unhappy living here (although I can't wait to retire back to Florida)...but don't go gettin all high and mighty about people from other states.  Georgia isn't a bad place to live...but IT AINT ALL THAT!  If you've ever been to the Dairy Queen (or around it) in Cumming on a busy weekend night you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## steve woodall (Aug 18, 2008)

I think we should turn all of our out of state anger toward Alabama where it belongs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2008)

Got no problem with the REAL Foridians.  most of them are pretty good old boys and gals. But I can not stand the yankee transplants.  I see them rolling through town and can spot them a mile away.   F- 350 pulling a trailer with 4 top of the line four wheelers on it with a a few thousand dollars worth of hunting gear fresh out of the Bass Pro Shop.  Last deer season me and a buddy of mine were eating breakfast at one the little local places after we had left the woods.  There were 3 of these yankees who have made Florida their home sitting at the next table.  My buddy had killed a ten point that morning and they overheard us talking about it.  They asked where we hunted and when I told them they wanted to know if I wanted to lease any land.  I politely told them no, that it was our family farm and we didn't lease any.  Then they started complaining about how stingy Georgia land owners were becoming and launched into a soliloquy about how high lease prices had gotten.  I told this gentleman that the reason lease prices were so outrageously high was because so many transplanted yankees came up here willing to pay any price for hunting land.  They didn't like it much but they knew I was right.  Like I said, the people that Chief calls "Florida Crackers" are ok but I don't have any use for that other kind.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 18, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Got no problem with the REAL Foridians.  most of them are pretty good old boys and gals. But I can not stand the yankee transplants.  I see them rolling through town and can spot them a mile away.   F- 350 pulling a trailer with 4 top of the line four wheelers on it with a a few thousand dollars worth of hunting gear fresh out of the Bass Pro Shop.  Last deer season me and a buddy of mine were eating breakfast at one the little local places after we had left the woods.  There were 3 of these yankees who have made Florida their home sitting at the next table.  My buddy had killed a ten point that morning and they overheard us talking about it.  They asked where we hunted and when I told them they wanted to know if I wanted to lease any land.  I politely told them no, that it was our family farm and we didn't lease any.  Then they started complaining about how stingy Georgia land owners were becoming and launched into a soliloquy about how high lease prices had gotten.  I told this gentleman that the reason lease prices were so outrageously high was because so many transplanted yankees came up here willing to pay any price for hunting land.  They didn't like it much but they knew I was right.  Like I said, the people that Chief calls "Florida Crackers" are ok but I don't have any use for that other kind.



Along those lines...most of the real "Crackers" that I know (including all my family down there) don't normally leave Florida to hunt.  They load the freezer up every year with Deer/Hogs/Turkey and never venture out of state.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 18, 2008)

Pacman said:


> A Floridian pulls out in front of me today as I was already turning when I had the right of way and was stopped first, but this dumb idiot blows his horn at me and when I turn into Dairy Queen to get my food he gets all mad comes up there says im the idiot and wants to *Meet me at the Post Office*.  What a dumb idiot.  Floridians like that need to go back to Florida.  This is Georgia. Not Welcome.  Also I would like to add.
> 
> Go DAWGS!!!!



Funny , that's what I say about most of the folks living within about a fifty mile radius of Atlanta .


----------



## duckbill (Aug 18, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Got no problem with the REAL Foridians.  most of them are pretty good old boys and gals.  Like I said, the people that Chief calls "Florida Crackers" are ok but I don't have any use for that other kind.



SGD,
As a 5th generation Florida Cracker, I have no use for "the other so called Floridians either". 
I was hoping those hurricanes would've run them off a few years back  .


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2008)

alphachief said:


> Along those lines...most of the real "Crackers" that I know (including all my family down there) don't normally leave Florida to hunt.  They load the freezer up every year with Deer/Hogs/Turkey and never venture out of state.



Yep.  I've got some family down there in the pan handle.  Been there  for generations.  They hunt turkeys, hogs, deer, and fish those rivers.  Raise sheep and cows and never come up here.  They are just good old folks and true southerners.  They could care less about coming up here to hunt.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2008)

duckbill said:


> SGD,
> As a 5th generation Florida Cracker, I have no use for "the other so called Floridians either".
> I was hoping those hurricanes would've run them off a few years back  .



 I hear ya brother.  That would be the only time you have ever rooted for a hurricane I'm sure.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyway, this guy walks into a bar...............


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 18, 2008)

alphachief said:


> I didn't say I was unhappy living here (although I can't wait to retire back to Florida)...but don't go gettin all high and mighty about people from other states. Georgia isn't a bad place to live...but IT AINT ALL THAT! If you've ever been to the Dairy Queen (or around it) in Cumming on a busy weekend night you know what I'm talking about.


 

I never said anything about people from other states. So what's
up with the high & mighty stuff???  As far as the Dairy Queen, i've been going there over 40yrs. and i love it. Traffic is getting bad anywhere you go, Even in Florida. I have nothing against florida or the people who live there. I have kin that live in fl. I believe most remarks made on this site are because of sport rivals and are for the most part in clean fun. Then there are those that get carried away... I do think some of the threads are uncalled for and should be removed, but these threads/post does not give you the right to bash ga. either. Sounds like you let to many things bother you.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 18, 2008)

MAC12 said:


> Sounds like you let to many things bother you.



Yeah...I'm just a sensitive guy!


----------



## Pacman (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot to say how I knew he was an Idiot (Gator fan) he had a Gator license plate and a Gator hat on. So that is how I knew the moron was a Gator.


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 18, 2008)

alphachief said:


> Since when are Georgians worried about spelling.  They do spell Dog...D-a-w-g don't they



That is how you spell it! Duh! 



alphachief said:


> I didn't say I was unhappy living here (although I can't wait to retire back to Florida)...but don't go gettin all high and mighty about people from other states.  Georgia isn't a bad place to live...but IT AINT ALL THAT!



Don't wait LEAVE NOW, it won't hurt my feelings, AT ALL!
I don't have a problem with people moving here, I do have a problem with people bashing where I LIVE. 
And BTW YES Georgia is ALL THAT! Best place in the world to live, wouldn't trade it for ANYTHING. Been to several states and even stayed in them for awhile, but NONE of them even come close to comparing to Georgia!

Go Dawgs!



alphachief said:


> If you've ever been to the Dairy Queen (or around it) in Cumming on a busy weekend night you know what I'm talking about.



Cumming is a small town with alot of people, the city never figure 20 years ago that it would become this, and neither would of you. The square situation has always been the same, just now they are more people!


----------



## alphachief (Aug 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> That is how you spell it! Duh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to see I'm not the only sensitive one!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 18, 2008)

alphachief said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only sensitive one!



I meant EVERY word I said! 

In the words of Merle Haggard, "If you don't like it LEAVE it" I know he was talking about the U.S. but I will use it in the situation!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 18, 2008)

Pacman said:


> Sorry, I forgot to say how I knew he was an Idiot (Gator fan) he had a Gator license plate and a Gator hat on. So that is how I knew the moron was a Gator.



Yep them are the worst kind of Floridian's!


----------



## alphachief (Aug 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I meant EVERY word I said!
> 
> In the words of Merle Haggard, "If you don't like it LEAVE it" I know he was talking about the U.S. but I will use it in the situation!



In the words of Molley Hatchet...

"Old richard betts will tell ya lord he was born a ramblin man.

Well he can ramble back to georgia but I wont give a dang.

Elvin bishop out struttin his stuff with little miss slick titty boom.

But Im going back to gator country to get me some elbow room."


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2008)

alphachief said:


> In the words of Molley Hatchet...
> 
> "Old richard betts will tell ya lord he was born a ramblin man.
> 
> ...



Never have cared for Molley hatchett myself.  Give me some Allman Brothers.


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 18, 2008)

alphachief said:


> In the words of Molley Hatchet...
> 
> "Old richard betts will tell ya lord he was born a ramblin man.
> 
> ...


 

Can i help you pack???  And where the heck you think you can find elbow room in fl. ???   The SWAMP!!!


----------



## alphachief (Aug 18, 2008)

MAC12 said:


> Can i help you pack???  And where the heck you think you can find elbow room in fl. ???   The SWAMP!!!



I knew I could count on you.  Give me ten more years of slaving away up here (getting the kids through college) and I give you that call !


----------



## alphachief (Aug 18, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Never have cared for Molley hatchett myself.  Give me some Allman Brothers.



Oh yeah...I forgot...Greg and Duane are from Florida too!


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 18, 2008)

alphachief said:


> I knew I could count on you. Give me ten more years of slaving away up here (getting the kids through college) and I give you that call !


 


Well at least your getting your kids a good education here in Ga.

Then you can go back to Fl.


----------



## chadair (Aug 18, 2008)

Pacman said:


> Sorry, I forgot to say how I knew he was an Idiot (Gator fan) he had a Gator license plate and a Gator hat on. So that is how I knew the moron was a Gator.



here again, why post this on the sports forum. And try driving any where in Cobb County. That has got to be the most non driving residents in the state


----------



## alphachief (Aug 18, 2008)

MAC12 said:


> Well at least your getting your kids a good education here in Ga.
> 
> Then you can go back to Fl.



Georgia job paying for a FLORIDA STATE education...thank you very much!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 18, 2008)

chadair said:


> here again, why post this on the sports forum. And try driving any where in Cobb County. That has got to be the most non driving residents in the state



Because he said the guy had a gator hat on, and his license plate was a Gator's. That might answer it! 
Also I beleive he was talking about a Stupid gator/florida fan more than how he can drive!


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 18, 2008)

alphachief said:


> Georgia job paying for a FLORIDA STATE education...thank you very much!


 

Yea right!!! You just don't want to admit to the Ga. education.
And what about all that room you were talking about?
I'll bet Fl. has more swamp buggys than any state huh..
Ok, Just having fun don't get your gator tail in a knot.


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 18, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Anyway, this guy walks into a bar...............



BG,He oughta be drunk by now, hes been in there a while !!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 18, 2008)

alphachief said:


> In the words of Molley Hatchet...





SuperSport said:


> In the words of Merle Haggard



I was talking about a Great Singer! A Legend! There is another difference between Georgia and Florida, we listen to the Best!


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 18, 2008)

alphachief said:


> In the words of Molley Hatchet...



Chief....Thats Molly Hatchet.


----------



## tinytim (Aug 18, 2008)

This is gettin good!


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 18, 2008)

Just wait till deer season when all them Floridians invade our precious state and shoot ANYTHING that crosses their path.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 18, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> Chief....Thats Molly Hatchet.



A much younger Greg Tench with his Spelling Bee trophy...dreaming of his career as a future Woody's Moderator!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> What does this have to do with the Gators?
> What does this have to do with sports?


----------



## HighCotton (Aug 18, 2008)

There are more "transplanted yankees" in metro Atlanta than in Florida.  I don't much care for either, thank you.

HC


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 18, 2008)

*According to my kin the Yankees that leave Florida*

And go to North Georgia are halfbacks.Moved from the North to florida and made it only halfway back


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 18, 2008)

alphachief said:


> A much younger Greg Tench with his Spelling Bee trophy...dreaming of his career as a future Woody's Moderator!


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 18, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> Just wait till deer season when all them Floridians invade our precious state and shoot ANYTHING that crosses their path.


 

Yes, and they'll bring their yellow gold.  HE!HE!HE!


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 18, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


>


 
 sic em dawgs
RUFF! RUFF!


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 18, 2008)

Lots a fun you guys but i got a go now...
See u later...    Gator!!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Aug 18, 2008)

i seriously hope all you ga.boys are just kidding about all the hostility  toward us fla boys.why i dont know what i'd do if i thought i wasn't welcomed come huntin season.i'm just playin but i do think theirs bigger things in life we could be worrin about.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 18, 2008)

alphachief said:


> Since when are Georgians worried about spelling.  They do spell Dog...D-a-w-g don't they



Its the phonetic spelling.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 18, 2008)

HighCotton said:


> There are more "transplanted yankees" in metro Atlanta than in Florida.  I don't much care for either, thank you.
> 
> HC



I take it that you've never been to South Florida...cuz man...you are plain WRONG.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 18, 2008)

alphachief said:


> Along those lines...most of the real "Crackers" that I know (including all my family down there) don't normally leave Florida to hunt.  They load the freezer up every year with Deer/Hogs/Turkey and never venture out of state.



I grew up huntin' with crackers and they didn't need no fancy truck and 4-wheelers to fill them freezers.


----------



## chadair (Aug 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Because he said the guy had a gator hat on, and his license plate was a Gator's. That might answer it!
> Also I beleive he was talking about a Stupid gator/florida fan more than how he can drive!



it just now hit me your cousin started this thread now I see why it belongs in the sports forum
the acorn did not fall far from that tree


----------



## bullgator (Aug 18, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> BG,He oughta be drunk by now, hes been in there a while !!



If this thread goes on any longer you may have to bring back Miller time to this forum. We have some newbies on here that haven't had a full season yet.
And we need to get jmike back here, it's almost time for kickoff.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 18, 2008)

bullgator said:


> And we need to get jmike back here, it's almost time for kickoff.


 

Yeah, you'll need all the help you can get...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, you'll need all the help you can get...



 Send in the clowns.


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 18, 2008)

Where da heck did cheif go???
I bet he's tring to find his way out of the Dairy Queen parking lot!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 18, 2008)

chadair said:


> it just now hit me your cousin started this thread now I see why it belongs in the sports forum
> the acorn did not fall far from that tree



What I answered your question!

He told me last night he was going to post it and wondered if he was going to get any hits, I thought maybe a couple, but DANG!


----------



## chadair (Aug 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> What I answered your question!
> 
> He told me last night he was going to post it and wondered if he was going to get any hits, I thought maybe a couple, but DANG!




you should have explained to him that the guy and the car had gators on it the first time he typed the story but I still don't see what that has to do with a sports forum
dawsonville humor I guess


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 18, 2008)

chadair said:


> you should have explained to him that the guy and the car had gators on it the first time he typed the story but I still don't see what that has to do with a sports forum
> dawsonville humor I guess



I didn't think he would really do it!
It really has nothing to do with sports, besides the point that the guy was a Gator fan. But hey about half the posts in the sports forum, have NOTHING to do with sports.  
Also he is from and lives in Cumming, Not Dawsonville!


----------



## blessedchevy (Aug 18, 2008)

Why are people posting and keeping the thread alive if they don't think it has anything to do with sports? 

But then I remember what the thread is talking about and who it is talking about, then it all make senses!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## chadair (Aug 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I didn't think he would really do it!
> It really has nothing to do with sports, besides the point that the guy was a Gator fan. But hey about half the posts in the sports forum, have NOTHING to do with sports.
> Also he is from and lives in Cumming, Not Dawsonville!



hey atleast it has gave us something to talk about as sad as that is


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> What does this have to do with the Gators?
> What does this have to do with sports?





Gatorb said:


> very good question sleeze........







blessedchevy said:


> Why are people posting and keeping the thread alive if they don't think it has anything to do with sports?
> 
> But then I remember what the thread is talking about and who it is talking about, then it all make senses!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



They can't read either BlessedChevy!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 18, 2008)

chadair said:


> hey atleast it has gave us something to talk about as sad as that is



True, like I said, I am really kinda surprise that it has gone on this long. But hey, I guess some can't leave it alone.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2008)

Here I'll do my part to keep it alive.


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 18, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Here I'll do my part to keep it alive.



  

Always keep the threads alive that insult or show the stupidy of Florida or the Gators!


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 19, 2008)

HEY Cheif, wherd you go???
Has anyone seen cheif???
I bet he's back at the Dairy Queen.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Aug 19, 2008)

GREAT POST...Anybody up for killing a few three pointers, buying out bass pro, and driving the lease prices up more so that poor ol south georgia boys can't afford to hunt the land they used to hunt and manage for free?  LOL


----------



## alphachief (Aug 19, 2008)

MAC12 said:


> HEY Cheif, wherd you go???
> Has anyone seen cheif???
> I bet he's back at the Dairy Queen.



You mean Chief ????

And you guys think I spell bad!


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 19, 2008)

alphachief said:


> You mean Chief ????
> 
> And you guys think I spell bad!


 
My bad... Chief,    Hey are you still in the Dairy Queen parking lot??
 WE been hanging out  to see if we could help get you out... their are 3 exits, so i figured you were still tring to decied which one to use!!!


----------



## alphachief (Aug 19, 2008)

MAC12 said:


> My bad... Chief,    Hey are you still in the Dairy Queen parking lot??
> WE been hanging out  to see if we could help get you out... their are 3 exits, so i figured you were still tring to decied which one to use!!!



It's gettin in and out of the drive-through that's really dangerous!


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 19, 2008)

Good one, but thats not the Dairy Queen in cumming. Must be in miami.....
Are you the 12th man or the one in the truck???


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 19, 2008)

A georgian was stopped in the wrong lane yesterday waiting to pull into DQ. What an idiot. I blew my horn at him as he turned into DQ. By the looks of him he couldn't wait any longer to get his hands on a big ole peanut buster parfait. He almost caused an accident. I went back and when he saw my Buckeyes hat, he threatened to give me a beat down like the gators did. I told him to meet me in the post office parking lot and I will show him a beat down. He just said something about the bulldawgs and left. Typical dawg fan.

He will probably tell his friends it was a gator that he almost got a beat down from so he wouldn't have to admit it was a yankee.


----------



## duckbill (Aug 19, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> A georgian was stopped in the wrong lane yesterday waiting to pull into DQ. What an idiot. I blew my horn at him as he turned into DQ. By the looks of him he couldn't wait any longer to get his hands on a big ole peanut buster parfait. He almost caused an accident. I went back and when he saw my Buckeyes hat, he threatened to give me a beat down like the gators did. I told him to meet me in the post office parking lot and I will show him a beat down. He just said something about the bulldawgs and left. Typical dawg fan.
> 
> He will probably tell his friends it was a gator that he almost got a beat down from so he wouldn't have to admit it was a yankee.




 That's good stuff, Snookie!


----------



## kevina (Aug 19, 2008)

MAC12 said:


> HEY Cheif, wherd you go???
> Has anyone seen cheif???
> I bet he's back at the Dairy Queen.





alphachief said:


> You mean Chief ????
> 
> And you guys think I spell bad!



Here we go again (its fat free)


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Aug 19, 2008)

ok i don't get one thing..... why does the guy wanna beat you down at the post office??? anybody know?


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 19, 2008)

I guess he wasn't man enough to do it then and there? 
Typical Gator or Buckeyes fan!


----------



## duckbill (Aug 20, 2008)

SKINNERZ71 said:


> ok i don't get one thing..... why does the guy wanna beat you down at the post office??? anybody know?



That part had me scratching my head, too  .


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 20, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> A georgian was stopped in the wrong lane yesterday waiting to pull into DQ. What an idiot. I blew my horn at him as he turned into DQ. By the looks of him he couldn't wait any longer to get his hands on a big ole peanut buster parfait. He almost caused an accident. I went back and when he saw my Buckeyes hat, he threatened to give me a beat down like the gators did. I told him to meet me in the post office parking lot and I will show him a beat down. He just said something about the bulldawgs and left. Typical dawg fan.
> 
> He will probably tell his friends it was a gator that he almost got a beat down from so he wouldn't have to admit it was a yankee.



Yawn......


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2008)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Yawn......



I know I was thinking the same thing.  Why do we care about this?


----------



## jdgator (Aug 20, 2008)

duckbill said:


> This is quite possibly the most ignorant post I have ever read
> 
> How do you know he's not a transplant from Goergia?????????????????????????????



This really is the most completely ignorant post I have ever read. 

My respect for some of you just went down a notch. 

Where is all that so-called southern hospitality and Christian care?


----------



## chadair (Aug 20, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know I was thinking the same thing.  Why do we care about this?




I think Snooker is joking, and he incorperated a lot of other peoples post in this thread to get his story I think

 But I don't know where the postoffice thing came from. But I thought it was funny


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 20, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know I was thinking the same thing.  Why do we care about this?



You guys need to relax a little. I thought the original post was kinda weird so I just had a little fun. 

You UGA boys seem to be wound awefull tight lately, Must be the pressure of the #1 ranking.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 20, 2008)

chadair said:


> I think Snooker is joking, and he incorperated a lot of other peoples post in this thread to get his story I think
> 
> But I don't know where the postoffice thing came from. But I thought it was funny



The post office part came from the original story so I included it also.


----------



## chadair (Aug 20, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> The post office part came from the original story so I included it also.



do I win anything or do I need to worry that I'm the only one who understood the yankee humor


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2008)

chadair said:


> I think Snooker is joking, and he incorperated a lot of other peoples post in this thread to get his story I think
> 
> But I don't know where the postoffice thing came from. But I thought it was funny



Dang I feel kind of dumb now.  Looking at it that way, it's pretty funny.  Thanks man.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys need to relax a little. I thought the original post was kinda weird so I just had a little fun.
> 
> You UGA boys seem to be wound awefull tight lately, Must be the pressure of the #1 ranking.



It's funny I just didn't get it.  I get wound this tight right before every season.  The anticipation starts getting to me.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 20, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys need to relax a little. I thought the original post was kinda weird so I just had a little fun.
> 
> You UGA boys seem to be wound awefull tight lately, Must be the pressure of the #1 ranking.



Mine is the pressure of not knowing about job situation with this out-sourcing going on.....


----------



## duckbill (Aug 20, 2008)

chadair said:


> do I win anything or do I need to worry that I'm the only one who understood the yankee humor




I got it right away (refer back to post #80).  That really does scare me.  Must be living with all of these yankees down here has gotten me used to it.
I feel so dirty


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 20, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's funny I just didn't get it.  I get wound this tight right before every season.  The anticipation starts getting to me.



I know what you mean. I just can't hardly wait for kickoff of college football.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> I know what you mean. I just can't hardly wait for kickoff of college football.



I know!!  Man these last few days are killing me!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 20, 2008)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Mine is the pressure of not knowing about job situation with this out-sourcing going on.....



I sure wish the best for you. These are tuff times on alot of people.


----------



## chadair (Aug 20, 2008)

duckbill said:


> I got it right away (refer back to post #80).  That really does scare me.  Must be living with all of these yankees down here has gotten me used to it.
> I feel so dirty




that makes me feel better, knowing I'm not the only disturbed person here

 maybe Snookers a GATOR and he just don't know it, and thats why we got it


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 20, 2008)

duckbill said:


> I got it right away (refer back to post #80).  That really does scare me.  Must be living with all of these yankees down here has gotten me used to it.
> I feel so dirty



How many times have I told ya'll, I AINT NO YANKEE. 

Yea, I was born in Cleveland but I have lived here the past 30 of my 40 wonderfull years on this planet. The only ties to the north is my Browns, Indians and Buckeyes and bow hunting the first 10 days of November every year.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 20, 2008)

chadair said:


> that makes me feel better, knowing I'm not the only disturbed person here
> 
> maybe Snookers a GATOR and he just don't know it, and thats why we got it



I just puked all over a bid I just finished working on all day at my desk.
Thanks man.


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 20, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> How many times have I told ya'll, I AINT NO YANKEE.
> 
> Yea, I was born in Cleveland but I have lived here the past 30 of my 40 wonderfull years on this planet. The only ties to the north is my Browns, Indians and Buckeyes and bow hunting the first 10 days of November every year.



Yes that makes you a Yankee that moved south many years ago!


----------



## bullgator (Aug 20, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's funny I just didn't get it.  I get wound this tight right before every season.  The anticipation starts getting to me.





South GA Dawg said:


> I know!!  Man these last few days are killing me!!



SGD, I believe you are a prime candidate for a laxative.


----------



## duckbill (Aug 20, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> How many times have I told ya'll, I AINT NO YANKEE.
> 
> Yea, I was born in Cleveland but I have lived here the past 30 of my 40 wonderfull years on this planet. The only ties to the north is my Browns, Indians and Buckeyes and bow hunting the first 10 days of November every year.



We've been over this before .
No self-respecting southerner could ever pull for the Buckeyes, Indians, or the Browns. 

The bow-hunting part we can overlook  .


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe the Indians like last year, when New York played them, who do pull for then? Got to go with the Indians over the Yankees there!

Also I perfer Montana area!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2008)

bullgator said:


> SGD, I believe you are a prime candidate for a laxative.



Man that's the last thing I need.  Lol!!


----------



## chadair (Aug 20, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> I just puked all over a bid I just finished working on all day at my desk.
> Thanks man.



that was probably left over crow from 2 years ago


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 21, 2008)

chadair said:


> that was probably left over crow from 2 years ago



Trust me, that crow's been gone along time!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 21, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> Trust me, that crow's been gone along time!!!


 

That's cause he's too busy eating Crow from last season that the crow from 2 seasons ago went bad in the feezer...


----------



## hambone44 (Aug 21, 2008)

Seminoles dont drive that way..had to be a Your-ami Hurricane or more than likely a Florida Gay-tor


----------



## 10point (Aug 21, 2008)

*probably stolen car*

he's probably a dawg who stole the car from tebow hoping he wouldn't get any more practice. like he needs to practice more for the dawgssssssss


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah I am sure that is it! 
Might be the other way around, since it was CLEARLY not Georgia's Defense that needed practice!

Can you say SACKED AGAIN! Down Superman goes!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Yeah I am sure that is it!
> Might be the other way around, since it was CLEARLY not Georgia's Defense that needed practice!
> 
> Can you say SACKED AGAIN! Down Superman goes!



Remember how mad they got when some UGA fans started calling Knowshon superman?


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 21, 2008)

They say Superman wears Tebow pajamas, so if that is the case Tebow wears Moreno pajamas.


----------



## 10point (Aug 22, 2008)

*can't wait*

hopefully the Gators put the smack down on them doggies. who ever loses better find 101 ways to eat crow. You might could start a Georgia Bulldog Crow Cook Book .
Instructions
Difficulty: Moderate
Step1
Decide to enjoy it. Whether you have to eat crow all time or if it is your first experience eating crow, you can still choose to enjoy the experience. It will only be as bad as you allow it to be. You may have said that those pants did make her look fat or reading books is more fun than watching television, but it is not the end of the world.
Step2
Brush it off. Many people will take pleasure with the experience of watching you eat crow. Smart aleck words, funny faces--they will pull out every trick in the book to make you feel as small as the period at the end of this sentence. Do not let them do that to you. Decide that no one can embarrass you. No one can make you anything less than you are. This is your crow. You decide how big or small it is.
Step3
Laugh at yourself. The more you joke about it the less ammo others have to hit you with. When you eat crow it is up to you how it goes down. Laughter will grease the palate but bitterness will be like a dam in your throat. Take charge of your crow and wash it down with some laughter and zest for life.
Step4
Promise yourself that you will never ever eat crow again. When it is all said and done eating crow sucks. Do not let all those people that love to watch you flounder in embarrassment who reveled in your shame ever get to experience that again. From now on the crow will be theirs to eat. They will be the ones who are ashamed and embarrassed. You will be the one laughing and mocking and making the biting comments. They will get theirs! They will eat their own big fat stinky crow!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2008)

10point said:


> hopefully the Gators put the smack down on them doggies. who ever loses better find 101 ways to eat crow. You might could start a Georgia Bulldog Crow Cook Book .
> Instructions
> Difficulty: Moderate
> Step1
> ...



Where did you lift that from?  Maybe you ought to hang on to that so you can refer back to it after the game this year.  Just because you want revenge doesn't mean you wil get it. Yall are going to look funny after doing all this revenge talk if you lose. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 22, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Where did you lift that from?  Maybe you ought to hang on to that so you can refer back to it after the game this year.  Just because you want revenge doesn't mean you wil get it. Yall are going to look funny after doing all this revenge talk if you lose. Go Dawgs!!




WHEN they lose!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> WHEN they lose!



  I'm glad I have yall to keep me straight.  That's what I meant.


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## 10point (Aug 22, 2008)

*just dug up this article!*

Uga VI, the mascot of the University of Georgia Bulldog's Football team, was eaten alive yesterday by a Florida Gator who crept into his kennel in Savannah and swallowed him whole before spitting him out.

Vi's owner, Sonny Seiler said "I loved Vi, I called him Vi after an ex-girlfriend, anyway Vi was sleeping in his kennel when a gator, from Florida I believe, came into the yard and ate him whole, it was very sad, he was wearing his little outfit and everything."

Uga Vi, who was the sixth Uga looked like the dog from Tom and Jerry, Butch, but couldn't (to the best of my knowledge) speak, will be sold as horse meat on Monday.

Georgia fans though need not worry as a new mascot has been found - Butch, the dog from Tom and Jerry, who could speak, will replace Vi or Uga, as he was known, and will be in Athens in time for next season.


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 22, 2008)

This isn't a personal attack, but that post was STUPID!

I guess if that makes your little ego happy than, enjoy!


----------



## mortpes (Aug 26, 2008)

He is not a Floridian, we all know that's just a good way to get shot down here.


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 27, 2008)

Pacman said:


> Sorry, I forgot to say how I knew he was an Idiot (Gator fan) he had a Gator license plate and a Gator hat on. So that is how I knew the moron was a Gator.



I grew up in Florida and I've been a resident of Georgia for 20 years.  I'm a Gator and my daughter is going to UGA.  I know for a fact that both GA and Fla have their fair share of jerks.  Maybe you should stop categorizing people.  If the guy had a GA license plate and a Bulldog hat would you have looked at the situation differently?? You can always find a reason to hate someone....he's a Yankee, he's black, she's a woman, he's from Florida, he's a Gator fan, etc. etc.  Sounds to me like you need to grow up and maybe take a driving lesson or two or a self-defense class....lol   

GO GATORS!!


----------



## 10point (Aug 27, 2008)

DoeMaster said:


> I grew up in Florida and I've been a resident of Georgia for 20 years.  I'm a Gator and my daughter is going to UGA.  I know for a fact that both GA and Fla have their fair share of jerks.  Maybe you should stop categorizing people.  If the guy had a GA license plate and a Bulldog hat would you have looked at the situation differently?? You can always find a reason to hate someone....he's a Yankee, he's black, she's a woman, he's from Florida, he's a Gator fan, etc. etc.  Sounds to me like you need to grow up and maybe take a driving lesson or two or a self-defense class....lol
> 
> GO GATORS!!


thank you! It's funny how just because we floridians come there to hunt its our fault the leases are so high. If i'm not mistaken alot of the property is owned by georgians we just lease it. Ya'll have no problem going to the florida keys or anything like that. Your no better being from georgia or anywhere else just because your momma gave birth to you there. And I take the whole if your from florida you have to have a fancy truck and four wheeler to hunt personal. first of all I work for a Florida based company which by the way gives tons of jobs to georgia,alabama ,south carolina and tennessee, and i work my tail off so i can go hunting and fishing and buy stuff for my son. Just because someone works for something doesn't make them a bad person.who cares what somebody else has.And another thing if it wasn't for us out of towners those huddle houses would be gone my friend  By the way my dad is from douglas,georgia and he moved here for work. I just happened to be born here!


----------



## CanamGator (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok let me see:
I lived in Alabama for 8 years (4 in Montgomery / 4 in Millbrook (small town outside of Pratville)
I have a nice Ford crew Cab 4 wheel drive truck
1 own 3 (atv's)
I go to greene county ga to play in the Mud   
I hunt in Alma Ga
I live in Fla but am 5 mins from the Ga. Line
I am a Big gator Fan 
My wife Graduated from Ga. Southern when it was GSC (Go Irk )
Got family in Douglass Ga., Alma Ga.,South carolina, North carolina..................................................
I guess I am confused..do i need driving lessons, am I a Dumb Floridian...


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 27, 2008)

This started out a little crazy, then it got funny to me Now it's getting a little crazy again.
I think some of you guys take this Gator vs Dawg thing a little to far.... and thats the root of the problem.


----------



## hambone44 (Aug 27, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  I've got some family down there in the pan handle.  Been there  for generations.  They hunt turkeys, hogs, deer, and fish those rivers.  Raise sheep and cows and never come up here.  They are just good old folks and true southerners.  They could care less about coming up here to hunt.



Fish WHAT rivers???!!  The water is in all the toilets in Atlanta...no rivers here to fish!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 27, 2008)

DoeMaster said:


> I grew up in Florida and I've been a resident of Georgia for 20 years.  I'm a Gator and my daughter is going to UGA.  I know for a fact that both GA and Fla have their fair share of jerks.  Maybe you should stop categorizing people.  If the guy had a GA license plate and a Bulldog hat would you have looked at the situation differently?? You can always find a reason to hate someone....he's a Yankee, he's black, she's a woman, he's from Florida, he's a Gator fan, etc. etc.  Sounds to me like you need to grow up and maybe take a driving lesson or two or a self-defense class....lol
> 
> GO GATORS!!



What are you running for president?

Pacman started this off as a joke about some idiot that just happen to have a Gator hat on and a Gator tag, Some of ya'll  have let this be taken alittle bit to far, and even get your feelings hurt/ toes stepped on?
Knowing Pacman the way I do, yep he would of probably yelled even if it was a Dawg!

BTW who are you to tell someone to grow up?  What were you the idiot in the car?


CanamGator said:


> I am confused I a Dumb Floridian


O.K. whats your point. You don't have to admit it! We know!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> What are you running for president?
> 
> Pacman started this off as a joke about some idiot that just happen to have a Gator hat on and a Gator tag, Some of ya'll  have let this be taken alittle bit to far, and even get your feelings hurt/ toes stepped on?
> Knowing Pacman the way I do, yep he would of probably yelled even if it was a Dawg!
> ...



Dang Sport!!  Sounds like you are right where you need to be for the season to get started.  I have a feeling some of the offseason friendliness between rivals is about to go out the window.  Sounds good to me.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 28, 2008)

Well you know how it is!  

As one pointed out, I believe Chadair said what else better do we have to do except talk about this. 
But some have taken it WAY to far and Way to personal. 
Oh well.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 28, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Well you know how it is!
> 
> As one pointed out, I believe Chadair said what else better do we have to do except talk about this.
> But some have taken it WAY to far and Way to personal.
> Oh well.


 
Maybe they have took it "way too far and way too personal" on THIS thread. But i have seen Georgians get upset about Floridians coming to Georgia to hunt, work, or even visit. And I have seen replies on different threads on this very site saying crap like "Why u in Georgia anyways go back to Florida if you like it so much" , ignorant stuff like that. Not saying it was you SS or SGD saying stuff like that. But i know of at least one dog fan on this forum that has said ignorant stuff like that. Maybe the guys from Florida just wanted to vent a little. They prolly get tired of people discriminating. The orginal poster acted like just because he was from Florida or was a Florida Fan that he couldnt drive. We all know there are idiot drivers out there. And I am pretty sure all of us have got cussed at or got the horn blown at us by another driver either one time or another.

By the way, Mexicans in Mexico are the worst drivers i have EVER seen.  Those of you that have visited could prolly vouch for this.


----------



## CanamGator (Aug 28, 2008)

MAC12 said:


> I think some of you guys take this Gator vs Dawg thing a little to far


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 28, 2008)

There is geological proof that Florida stinks.  Where else in this country do you have a river flowing north trying to get out of Florida and into Georgia.


----------



## CanamGator (Aug 28, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> There is geological proof that Florida stinks.  Where else in this country do you have a river flowing north trying to get out of Florida and into Georgia.



Funny I thought it flowed that way because Ga. sucked


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2008)

CanamGator said:


>



Yeah seriously.  This guy obviously doesn't get it.


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 28, 2008)

CanamGator said:


>


 

that was....


----------



## blessedchevy (Aug 30, 2008)

Typical Gator!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 30, 2008)

CanamGator said:


> Funny I thought it flowed that way because Ga. sucked



No, its scientific...Florida blows.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 30, 2008)

CanamGator said:


> Funny I thought it flowed that way because Ga. sucked





MudDucker said:


> No, its scientific...Florida blows.



Hey boys, it sounds like we got the makings for a turbine.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 31, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Hey boys, it sounds like we got the makings for a turbine.



Alternative energy source at its best.


----------

